# Stopovers Santander to Malaga



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all

Well we are off soon Pompy to Santander  

Have been trawling the forums for best Routes from Santander to Malaga with stopovers/campsites. Got some ideas but does not look like a lot of choice this time of year so would appreciate the benefit of anyones experience of routes/stopovers :? 

We intend to take our time and stop maybe three times on the way down This is our first time with the Moho in spain so really looking forward to it.

Had some great replies on Santander or Bilbao so here's hoping :roll: 

Ray


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

There's an aire in Palencia, allocated spaces for motorhomes and toilet emptying, water filling. I was a bit dubious about using the water filling point as it was next to the toilet emptying drain and I've seen some pretty horrendous things done with hoses attached to taps in those situations 8O It's within easy walking distance of pleasant town centre and close to the motorway.

If you take the western route to avoid Madrid using the A66 there's a nice municipal site at Caceres, each pitch actually has it's own bathroom / toilet hut. Caceres itself is worth a look, nice town centre and easily got to by bus from just outside the site gate. 

First (and only!) time I went round Madrid I naively relied on the SatNav, trouble was that the motorway ring road system spends a great deal of time underground, the SatNav stopped working and I got (very) lost  so if you take the eastern route "be prepared" :!:

In Salamanca there are a couple of sites and an overnight parking spot (no facilities) in the town centre, but I haven't used them.

Weather here in Conil de la Frontera is currently fantastic - blue skies and temperatures in the high teens. 

Mike


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you can manage to get just south of Madrid, Aranjuez has a good camping site but the town itself is a memorable visit if you are even a tiny bit impressed by castles and palaces.
Caceres also has an excellent Aire with free electricity but my guess is that it may not be the shortest route to Malaga where I will be heading on Tuesday, oddly we will also be heading for Conil as the previous thread master mentioned..
Palencia is one of the most convenient Aires for shopping and parks, it is also free.
Alan


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I would endorse the town of Aranjuez, worth staying a few nights, if you just want a quick stop over Riaza, north of Madrid has a good camp site, both are ACSI

hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Many thanks for the very helpful replies folks.

With your info I have narrowed it down to either the western route.
Palencia-Salamanca-Caceres-Seville stopping as you suggest Mike and Alan. Looks like a nice steady drive on the map :roll: 

Option two would be the more direct route stopping at Riaza just North of Madrid thanks Alan and Cavaqueen, so not travelling round Madrid late in the day as the ferry docks at 1200 and allowing for disembarking, time might be getting on, also we have an ACSI card so that might be handy.

When trawling through the forums someone suggested a route around Madrid which sounded promising-M50-Junction 21 on the A1-then take the R4 toll-then take the A4 then A44 towards Grenada avoiding the centre by about 40Ks must have a closer look at the map :? 

If we come back this way Aranjuaz does sound nice so might stop before Madrid in reverse.  

Thanks again all

Ray


----------

